# faut il nécessairement un câble usb 3 pour le debit usb3?



## mikalak (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 
je dispose d'un macbook pro 2012 avec 2 ports usb 3 et un DD externe, Dois je nécessairement avoir un câble usb 3 pour jouir du débit usb 3 ou un "simple " câble suffit?
merci
mika


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

_ "Puis-je utiliser un câble USB 2 pour connecter un périphérique USB 3 à mon ordinateur ?

Oui, si l&#8217;extrémité du câble peut être branchée au connecteur situé sur le périphérique. 
Cependant, vous ne pouvez pas bénéficier des performances de vitesse de l&#8217;USB 3 car un nombre inférieur de câbles internes est utilisé."_

Source : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5172?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR#backwards


----------



## mikalak (31 Décembre 2012)

merci 
en d'autres termes, je n'aurai pas acces au debit de l'usb3?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

Une prise USB 3 est en fait "double usage" : elle a les 4 contacts de l'USB 2 + les 5 contacts de l'USB 3.

Avec un câble USB 2, les contacts de l'USB 3 ne sont pas utilisés, la connexion est en USB 2, avec le débit correspondant.

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...eils/peripheriques/usb-3-usb-2-compatibilite/


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2013)

Déjà qu'il existe des "simples câbles" qui même en USB2 ne permettent que le débit de l'USB1 (ce qui est d'autant moins compréhensible que là, le nombre de connecteurs est identique)


----------



## storme (1 Janvier 2013)

Comme il existe des câbles USB 3.0 de très mauvaise qualité qui ne permette que de l'USB 2.0 

J'en ai fait l&#8217;expérience avec un câble noname vendu avec un disque dur externe USB 3.0


----------

